# rough idle/sounds like lawnmower



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

First, I topped off my oil (same oil i always use... 10w-30 valvoline max life). Then I pulled out of my driveway in my Sentra, and it didnt feel quite right. Took me maybe 15 minutes to figure out what was different. The car was idling really really rough.. like rough enough that it sort of shook the whole car. It feels the same as it feels right before it stalls out, when it is a bit jerky. This continues through all the gears, AKA i am getting a lawnmower like sound instead of a normal clean sound. I really have no idea what could cause this. Anyways, parked it, and I'm not gonna drive it till I at least have something to test or look at. So cant wait to hear from you guys. Oh yeah, it is also stalling out like every other time i come to a stop. Anyways once again, cant wait to hear from you guys.


-Bob


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

When was the last time you did a tune up? It sounds like you've got a few possible options for problems.

Fouled plugs
Bad wire
Bad coil
old dist. cap
Bad dist. rotor
Bad timing
Clogged injector
Bad injector
clogged fuel filter
fuel pump going bad
dirty intake manifold
bad TPS
Bad knock sensor
O2 sensor causing problems. 
Maf sensor
Bad ground

There are a lot of things that couldbe causing your problems. I'd start cheap and work your way up. First thing you should do (if you haven't already) is a complete tune up depending on your mileage since your last one. You might have a clogged fuel filter. That should also be part of your tune up.

Let us know what your main. schedual looks like. What have you recently done and what might you need to do.


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

u forgot IACV : ) to ur list : )


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

Rolling_over12 said:


> u forgot IACV : ) to ur list : )


recently (within the last year) replaced dist. cap and plugs.

i'm about to go and pop the hood and go down the list. How unlucky. I just passed on a killer deal on a Camaro, cause i had a "car that ran great." Oh well, mechanical challenges are fun. Goodness knows i wish that I wish my job had more of this.

-Bob


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

the engine is making a clicking noise, so i think it may be the exhaust system. I put on a new muffler like a week ago. Might have to take it off and if i still get this problem. Gonna try and follow the noise though and hopefully itll take me to the problem. Any input/suggestions of course still welcome.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You can try it but unless your exhaust is plugged...it's not a likely culprit.


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

HATEnFATE said:


> You can try it but unless your exhaust is plugged...it's not a likely culprit.


haha 

yeah i kind of wrote that without giving it any thought at all. Was just kind of bummed that my car wasnt running right. So finally instead of panicking, i gave things some thought, and looked in my automotive texts. Problem Solved.

So here's the summary for those looking back on this thread-

Symptoms: Car was rough idling, and rough in all gears. Severe loss of power. 

Problem: PCV and PCV hose were corroded and damaged. Most likely this was causing too lean an air/fuel mixture, which is why things were so rough 

Replaced parts, and i'm running great now. Thanks everyone especially HatenFate for your inputs.


-Bob


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

I could Almost garantee that this will fix your problem....

Go to pepboys or autozone and pic up a can of STP Throttle Body and Air intake cleaner...
And Follow the directions on the can to solve it...

I had the same problem however i had an cold air intake installed not sure if u have one, but none the less this shud absolutely work...
I did it by-- With the car running unscrew my clamps connecting the tube to the throttle body or carb watever thats called and I unscrewed the clamps that held the pipe in place, once loose quickly take out the tube and spray the cleaner directly inside for about 5 seconds, (With the car running) then quickly apply back the piping and clamp with this You should see results almost immediatly..Once you have tried that with the car running the car might shut off **THIS IS Normal, Simply turn the car off and apply some more spray to the CarB for about the same 5 seconds.. once finishing spraying apply back all tubes and the connecting points tightly and start up the car.. Once started rev up the engine lightly to get the product to cycle within the engine....


Good luck N im pretty sure after you do all of those steps correctly your car should idle n perform just fine...


----------



## B13 GTi-R (Sep 5, 2006)

hmmmmmmm...i seem to have the same type of problem! i cleaned my intake filter & its not so bad but i will be looking into these fixes as well. thanks for helping me out also guys! haha


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

notoriousbob said:


> haha
> Problem: PCV and PCV hose were corroded and damaged. Most likely this was causing too lean an air/fuel mixture, which is why things were so rough
> -Bob


Bob for the record a PCV valve is part of a tune-up...I suggest you update yer tune-up schedule/items list. You prolly *shoulda* seen this thing failing sooner.

And that's really weird that that being broken can mess up the way your engine runs...I wouldn't have guessed that...u must be right on the too lean thing, but I guess I figure that instead of the car sucking air from the crankcase it would get it from outside air, but your car would run the same...guess that's wrong! Good find!


----------

